# Surefire E1E



## 357 (Oct 3, 2004)

E1E:

I got to see one recently at a gunshop, and its tiny and cute.

However, after looking at Surefire website it seems the bulb assembly does not come with the reflector. Is this true?

Furthermore, there isn't any spare reflectors easily found on the Surefire website should the original get damaged.

Where would one order an extra reflector should the original ever get damaged?


So, the output is 15 lumens for 90 minutes. Those of you that have this model, how flat is the output curve? At the 60-90 minute range, is it producing so few lumens that the light is barely useable? Or is it producing respectable light for 90 minutes? 

If it starts at 15 lumens and is unregulated, I wonder how long it maintains decent brightness?


----------



## Chop (Oct 3, 2004)

The reflector portion of the head is permanently afixed, it is a part of the head; however, replacement heads can be had and are not that expensive.


----------



## 357 (Oct 4, 2004)

What about how much output at 60-90 minutes? Still usable light?

Would people recommend this model?

BTW, I'm turned off by the 1-watt LED conversion heads. My KL3s (on the 6Ps) all have terrible LED tint, and relatively mediocre beam quality (for a Surefire). I think I'd use the E1E is an incandescent.


----------



## Chop (Oct 4, 2004)

The E1e is pretty much useless, to me anyway. I think the rated lumen rating on a fresh battery is like 15. That's with a frest battery too. It starts to dim pretty quickly too.

If you're turned off by the KL1, you haven't seen one that was more recently manufactured. They come with high dome emitters and the color has been improved, for the most part. Besides, the stock KL1 actually puts out more light than the E1e incandescent bulb and it's regulated. It won't dim as the batt drains.

As for the KL3, they are pretty sickly in stock form and I haven't seen any come stock with a high dome. The KL3 in its stock form doesn't even begin to approach what they are capable of. I guess that's why so many have them modded. The KL3 can easily become a 100+ yard light.

You could also mod the stock E1e head with an ecan/esink pill and turn it into an LED light, to keep the small size. You'll get regulated light and a nice flood beam that has a hotspot for a bit of throw.


----------



## ugrey (Oct 4, 2004)

I have an E1 and an ARC LSH-P. I only only carry them during the day, or as backup to a bigger, brighter light. My ARC AAA or Dorcy AAA take care of most tasks. I tend not to use the medium size/brightness lights much anymore. If I want a light, I want a bright one. For EDC I now carry a Surefire G2. An E2e would be not much more bulk than an E1e and a heck of a lot more light. A Nuwai 3 watt looks very interesting at 3.7 inches by 1.1 inch head and about 40 lumens for about 1 hour 40 minutes. Cost is $50. I hope some of this helps.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 4, 2004)

Yours truly the dumba55 decided to wipe his E1e's reflector... now I get to stare at the horribly artifacted beam. Is there any way I can rescue the reflector or is it a writeoff? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

I figure that since you have to bore a 13/23" hole (1.435cm in metric if I'm not wrong - where I am they all use metric bits), most of the reflector will be gone. 

Where can I get the flat eSink for a high dome? The Sandwich Shoppe only has the side emitter eSink with the recess.


----------



## Chop (Oct 4, 2004)

As for the wiped reflector, get in touch with jcciv. He might be able to get you a replacement head for a very reasonable price.

On modding the E1e, you use a 13/32 drill to bore it out. Most of the reflector will be gone, but it works very well. I (and many others) have done quite a few of these. Trust me, it works.

As for the heatsink, you could just take the esink and fill the hole with AA epoxy. I don't think you'll have any thermal issues. For my mods, I just machined flat heatsinks.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I get all my SF parts from jcciv, maybe I'll think about a new reflector if I want to give it a shot.


----------



## flashfan (Oct 4, 2004)

FWIW, I too, think that the E1e is practically useless, but I do love the E1 with the KL1 head. I don't think I'll ever use the stock E1e, but I do carry the E1 with KL1 every day, in a carry-all bag that also holds a plain E2. I use the E1 with KL1 for close-up work or for color rendition, and the E2 when I need "reach" (throw).


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Oct 4, 2004)

I have an E1e. I like it. It's a typical, quality SureFire product.

That being said, I rarely use it anymore. My E2e throws so much more light (compared to the E1e) that I can put up with the larger size in my shirt pocket.


----------



## voodoogreg (Oct 5, 2004)

IF i may hijack for a moment, what E1e/LED head and or modded head is a good pairing? I love my E2d, but want a led that would work well with both. I did figure after owning the 2d i would not have a need for a E1e but, it's too cute to not buy. and If i can start a nice parts setup for both all the better. throw is my thing so any opinion's
on add-on's let me know some fav's.VDG


----------



## KevinL (Oct 5, 2004)

The KL1 is a must-have for any serious E1e owner, however with the stock NX05 optic, you'll be expecting an NX05 beam, of course. IMHO it's more of a flood for close-range work. It is compatible with the E2D as well - more runtime on 2 cells.

As for throw, ahh.. that's where you need a MODDED KL1, and Chop/CM are authoritative in that department. Something about reflectors and higher drive current.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Chop (Oct 5, 2004)

Actually, you could modify a KL1 and it'll give an E2e a run for its money. Even from an E1e body. I have one incand light. That's an M3 with the HO lamp. All other lights are LED. The performance is there and I can't remember the last time I bought a lamp assembly.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 6, 2004)

I love my E1e and I love the KL1 that is fitted on the E1e. My KL1 is the high domed version and is pretty white. I have thought of getting it modded but decided not. I have seen how a friend's modded KL1 go loose after he dropped it, and how it failed to work. Surefire will honor their warranty when it comes originally but what about a modded piece? Who is going to warranty that modded piece? Doesn't sound very logical to me. My apologies to all CPFer's who offer modding services here.


----------



## Craig720 (Oct 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*357 said:*
Would people recommend this model?

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, I recommend it. The E1e is one of my EDC lights. I carry it on my belt in a Victorinox nylon pouch. You can't beat it for size and throw.


----------



## Craig720 (Oct 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Chop said:*
The E1e is pretty much useless, to me anyway. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry to hear that. I feel rather naked without mine.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 8, 2004)

Same. It doesn't feel out of place even in a shirt and tie, too - had to dress up today. 

An addition to my earlier comments, if you're into throw, check out the new KL1.. throw king (as SF LEDs go) indeed.


----------



## Chop (Oct 8, 2004)

pjandyho,

I hope that KL1 wasn't one of mine. If it was, it should have been sent back to me. Dropping a KL1 should not make it stop working.

I didn't mean to offend anyone by saying that the stock E1e was useless to me. The fact of the matter is that the incand E1e's output is sickly, especially on a battery that isn't fresh. I'd just have to go with either modding the E1e head with a luxeon conversion, or go with a KL1.

As for the new KL1, I'll bet that it can't touch the performance of a modded old style.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Tony,

No worries. Definitely not from you and I am not going to disclose the modder either.

I have heard from some that you do a fantastic and neat job modding lights but I just don't feel comfortable yet. It is so very difficult to acquire a KL1 here in Singapore and unless I can find another piece, I am not taking any chances now. Things might go wrong even in postage.


----------



## Chop (Oct 9, 2004)

pjandyho,

I'd hate to think that you are living with what you have for fear of what might happen. I've sent many things to Singapore, without problems.

On the other hand, I recently posted in the BST forum to find a KL1 for a customer that is in your part of the world and got a pretty quick respose. If you want to do that, you could have the KL1 shipped straight to me.

As for the work, I accept full responsibility for all of my mods. If I break it, I replace it.


----------



## ConfederateScott (Oct 9, 2004)

Last night I put a fresh battery in my stock E1E and turned it on and timed it. It lasted exactly one hour and 55 minutes before it went completely out. I had good useable light for an hour and a half and them it dimmed pretty fast for the last thirty minutes until it was just a dull orange glow and then nothing. I thought that was pretty good myself.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 11, 2004)

That's about par for the course. Surefire said 90 minutes from the E1e - glad they didn't count the unuseable light.


----------



## haley1 (Oct 12, 2004)

I just received a KL-1 I ordered two months ago. It was worth the wait. It outthrows the stock incan, and is very white, no blue, green, pink, ect., at all. It's way better than the KL-3 I bought. On my E1E, it's compact, bright, very usable for such a small light. Unless you have an ARC, what choice do you have for a production light.


----------



## Chop (Oct 13, 2004)

OtherMutt,

The KL1 is only better than the KL3 only because the KL3 hasn't be "Chopped."

But seriously, the KL3 has lots of potential, and is about the only 3W LED option for a C series light body. If you're interested in making that KL3 stomp all over that KL1, let me know.


----------



## StuU (Oct 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*OtherMutt said:*
I just received a KL-1 I ordered two months ago. It was worth the wait. It outthrows the stock incan, and is very white, no blue, green, pink, ect., at all. It's way better than the KL-3 I bought. On my E1E, it's compact, bright, very usable for such a small light. 

[/ QUOTE ]

othermutt- what kind of runtimes did you get with the newer KL-1/E1e?


----------



## scuba (Oct 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*OtherMutt said:*
I just received a KL-1 I ordered two months ago. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is it the new KL1?


----------



## voodoogreg (Oct 15, 2004)

I am gonna get a E1e and new KL-1, or chopped old one.it may not be the baddest incan, but I got an almost "beanie baby collect cute light's" thing in my "disease" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif
I like the ARC LSH-P's, E2d, HDS, and E1e,, in incan and new KL-1 dress. One thing i will definately do is get a clicky for it, I love the E2d sw, and HATE mommentary/turn for full sw's like my X1 and dorcy's. VDG


----------



## Chop (Oct 15, 2004)

Greg,

A guy is selling older model KL1's in BST for $45. You may be able to talk him down too. The name of the post is "good for modding" or something like that.

Just keep in mind that information on CPF indicates that the "new" KL1 is a like it or leave it proposition. It CANNOT be modified at this point in time, but I'm gonna be working on it.

Since you mentioned "chopped," I'm assuming that you are talking about one of my mods. If not, I'll get my foot out of my mouth later. If you get the E1e, there is a way to modify it to an LED and really get some performance out of it. Check this out Mod link


----------



## Bisley (Oct 17, 2004)

I have an E1 in satin gray for mods in b/s/t.Excellent for converting to LED.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Chop (Oct 17, 2004)

Modding the E1 is NOT the same as modding an E1e. They are completely different animals, in the modding sense. MUCH more material needs to be removed and there is an increase possibility of the lens being damaged, because it is pressed in.


----------



## haley1 (Oct 20, 2004)

StuU, sorry it took so long to reply, I was away. It is the new one. It seems a little longer than the old from what I've seen. But with a two stag tail cap it holds great promise. Now I just need to get the two stag tail cap.


----------



## 357 (Oct 27, 2004)

I got my first E1E today (the Wine model). Wow, this light is so small and cute. Its only slightly longer than my Arc-4. Output is good, comparable to a Maglite 2AA, but perhaps slightly more output. 

Maybe I'll consider getting another E1E, plus a KL1. I don't want to put a KL1 on this one, because its the wine model and colors wouldn't match.


Question, is the KL1 the same size as the stock head? For example, if I put the new generation KL1 on my E1E would it make the light any longer??


----------



## tequilathursday (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah. About a half inch longer, but it seems like alot more. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif. Then I put my L4 clickie on it and it keeps growing. But on the bright side, the L1 head is as short as the stock head but isn't driven properly(in stock form) to be very usefull. 

I love my E1e/KL1 and don't notice the size untill I compare it next to another /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Chop (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a wine model coming too. I just had to have one. I'm gonna mod it with an Aelph LE Nexgen500 and put two stage guts in the tail cap. Will be a nice EDC.


----------



## voodoogreg (Oct 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*357 said:*
I got my first E1E today (the Wine model). Wow, this light is so small and cute. Its only slightly longer than my Arc-4. Output is good, comparable to a Maglite 2AA, but perhaps slightly more output. 

Maybe I'll consider getting another E1E, plus a KL1. I don't want to put a KL1 on this one, because its the wine model and colors wouldn't match.


Question, is the KL1 the same size as the stock head? For example, if I put the new generation KL1 on my E1E would it make the light any longer?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

your telling me a E1e is only a slightly brighter then a AA mini mag? man! don't seem right seeing it's a xenon bulb, and run's 1,5 volt's more. I trust your opinion but it kinda bum's me out.i had intended to buy one. Especially consideing the price diff. VDG


----------



## unclearty (Oct 28, 2004)

Only SLIGHTLY more???? Man ..I bought one for my wife..a wine one..last Christmas and I've been trying to steal it from her ever since...she always seems to know where it is though.
It's a great little light. She showed it to a few of her friends one dark night last winter way out in their company parking lot..they were stunned when she told them how much it cost...but they sure liked it..thought it was "cute".


----------



## Aloft (Oct 28, 2004)

My E1e's were at least as bright as my old 2D Maglite. With the KL1 on them, they're still as bright, but are more of a flood than a spot beam.


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Oct 28, 2004)

If your E1e is _slightly_ brighter than a Maglite 2AA, then your E1e is defective.

It's *significantly* brighter than a Maglite 2AA. It's more on par with 2D/3D Mag models, except it has an artifact-free hotspot and corona.


----------



## 357 (Oct 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*WallaceD said:*
If your E1e is _slightly_ brighter than a Maglite 2AA, then your E1e is defective.

It's *significantly* brighter than a Maglite 2AA. It's more on par with 2D/3D Mag models, except it has an artifact-free hotspot and corona. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've had a defective bulb before on a Surefire (P60 bulb), so I guess its possible. 


However....I'm very happy with the brightness of my E1E. I wasn't complaining when I said its slightly brighter than a 2AA Maglite, I consider that a good amount of light for its size.


Maybe I should compare it directly to my 2D Maglite and see if it is as bright as that. 

I also have a 3D Maglite I can compare it to, but it seems unlikely it could reach the Maglite 3D output of 39-42 lumens?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Oct 28, 2004)

The E1e is my favorite production light, bar none. I have one with a KL1 head attached, one with a KL4 head attached, and several with stock heads. Also have several E1's. Just love the one cell size and the quality build. It's such a great size and so easy to use. With the KL1 or KL4 heads, it's a perfect fit for my hand.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 29, 2004)

...and Z57 clickie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I ran mine as an incandescent until the bulb blew because I used it waaaay too often, then switched to the KL1. Even as an incandescent, believe me, it was a HECK of a lot brighter than a Mag2AA. You might want to check out a replacement lamp, you can get the E1 lamps quite cheap on B/S/T since most E1e owners trade up to the KL1.


----------

